# davdot



## davdot (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone , we are looking for wartime photos of the Halifax NS convoys. We have the names of several vessels that my Father-in-law sailed on from Halifax and we wondered if anyone could re-direct us to a site that has photos of any of these convoys. He was a DEMS army gunner.
A sad postscript to our research found that he made his last trip in March 1945 leaving a ship in Cardiff, for the last time and in April the same ship sailed back across the Atlantic and was torpedoed and sank.


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

There is a book written by Martin Middlebrook called Convoy, it's the detailed
account of two convoys from Halifax to Liverpool, SC122 and HX229.
It's many years since I read this book but it came complete with photographs of the ships in the convoy etc, along with complete crew lists of the ships that were lost. It's available on Amazon. Hopefully in it's original form. It's a very interesting book and well researched. 

National Geographic has a series called "Convoy, war for the Atlantic". You can access it on the net.
It's 6 part series. It's more general than the above book but given you family connection it might interest you.

Cheers


----------



## davdot (May 23, 2011)

*Atlantic Convoys*

Thanks for such a quick reply, we will get that book. He actually made 5 safe convoy crossings from Halifax in the ships Broompark, Empire Chivalry, Ocean Courier , Thurland Castle and the MV Panama that sank on April 1th 1945 after he left it in Cardiff in March '45. Hopefully we can get some photos of these ships via this great web-site.


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

Broompark photo can be accessed by following this link

http://www.benjidog.co.uk/allen/photos/DENHOM00.jpg

There were a number of Broompark's but this looks like the correct vintage.
Broompark owner Denholms Glasgow Built 1942 Gross tonnage 7134 Net tonnage 4378
Builder Todd-Bath SB Portland Maine.

Empire Chivalry was launched as Inkosi renamed as Empire Chivalry and eventually after WW2
Planter managed by T&J Harrision. Follow the link for the photo.
Note the gun on the stern.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships E/slides/Empire Chivalry-02.html 

Ocean Courier was renamed Clan Macbean follow the link for a photo as Clan Macbean

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=45550



Thurland Castle built 1929 after WW2 renamed Fulani scrapped 1960. There were a few ships same name. Thurland Castle was involved with the evacuation of Crete. It was part of convey HX19 from Halifax. It's not clear if this is the correct Thurland Castle, but it looks like it is. Follow link


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships T/index9.html

You can order a photograph of Thurland Castle Ref 307 photographed in 1941 from the following site 
http://rapidttp.co.za/museum/jmmc/jmmct.html

You will be sure to have the correct ship then.


Panama (1915)
Built: Burmeister & Wain, Copenhagen (Yard No. 299)
Tonnage: 9021 dwt., 6645 gt. (later 9825 dwt. 6650 gt.)
LBP: 410'
Depth from Shelterdeck: 38' 6"
Beam: 55'
Draught: 
Diesel: 2 pc. 6 cyl. B&W 4-stroke engines, twin-screw, 3100 HP, service speed 11.25 knots 
Panama (Photograph: Poul Tingleff)
Cargo ship with accomodation for 10 passengers in 5 cabins.
Operated on Far East, Australian and Pacific routes.
Seized by British forces in Hong Kong 16/4/1940. Carried war supplies during WW 2.

Capsized and sank 11/4/1945 during heavy gale in North Atlantic waters on a ballast voyage from Cardiff to Philladelphia.

45 people were lost. Only 5 crew members survived and were picked-up by the Canadian frigate Capilano after 18 days on two rafts.

Photo shows Panama presumably leaving for sea trials. 
[B&W76, LLOYDS35, TINGLEFF]

Follow link
http://www.mariners-l.co.uk/eac/pa15g.jpg



Cheers


----------



## davdot (May 23, 2011)

Thank You ! ! That is brilliant information and we will now be able to take those photos with us when we visit halifax NS to see the actual harbour he sailed from in those dark wartime days. Thanks again. David and Dorothy.


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

davdot said:


> Thank You ! ! That is brilliant information and we will now be able to take those photos with us when we visit halifax NS to see the actual harbour he sailed from in those dark wartime days. Thanks again. David and Dorothy.


Hi David and Dorothy,

Thank you for those kind words. I am glad the information has been useful for you.

Cheers


----------

